# Official Memphis @ Minnesota Game Thread (2/8)



## GNG

<center>*T A R G E T C E N T E R
Sunday, February 8th, 2004
2:30 CST*

 *@* 
(28-21 / 6th Midwest) .. | .. (35-14 / 1st Midwest)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lorenzen_wright.jpg" ALT="Lorenzen Wright"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/sam_cassell.jpg" ALT="Sam Cassell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/trenton_hassell.jpg" ALT="Trenton Hassell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/latrell_sprewell.jpg" ALT="Latrell Sprewell"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/kevin_garnett.jpg" ALT="Kevin Garnett"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/ervin_johnson.jpg" ALT="Ervin Johnson"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Matchups to Watch*















Pau Gasol and MVP candidate Kevin Garnett gear up for another classic showdown.

</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
Memphis is coming into the game off a successful home-away-home stretch with victories over Golden State, Washington, and Milwaukee -- three teams not on the same level as Memphis. This afternoon, they get a real test against first-place Minnesota at the Target Center. The Grizz's Friday win over the Bucks matched the franchise record for wins in a season, cementing this year's team as one of the biggest surprises of the season. Pau Gasol and James Posey are taking on the roles of "leaders" on a team full of team players, each posting 20-10 games against Milwaukee.

*Injury Report*
Mike Miller (back) is a day-to-day. Troy Bell (sore left knee), Theron Smith (back spasms), and Ryan Humphrey (concussion) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Official Memphis/Minnesota Game Thread (11/28)
Box Score (11/28) - Memphis (98) Minnesota (102)
Box Score (2/6) - Memphis (105) Milwaukee (85)









*Head Coach:* Flip Saunders
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
Minnesota is sitting pretty on top of the toughest conference in the NBA, led by all-stars Kevin Garnett and Sam Cassell. They have been dominant at home this year at 18-5, winning their past 14. KG put in a huge performance against the Cleveland Cavaliers with 35 points and a season-high 12 assists.

*Injury Report*
Troy Hudson (sprained right ankle) is questionable. Michael Olowokandi (right knee surgery) and Wally Szczerbiak (strained left foot) are on the injured list. 

<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *

*Visit the BRAND NEW Grizzlies February ScheduleTracker!*


*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.


*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## talula

Minnesota has always had our number. I don't really have a good feeling about this game, but we have to be due a win against these guys eventually. Our all-time record against the T'Wolves is 4-29.:sour:


----------



## piri

It seems that Memphis has a big start
I hope they could maintain this rithm


----------



## GNG

*Half* 
Memphis 51
Minnesota 49

*Grizzlies*
Pau Gasol - 17 points
Mike Miller / Stromile Swift / Lorenzen Wright - 3 rebounds
Jason Williams - 6 assists

*Wolves* 
Kevin Garnett - 17 points
Kevin Garnett - 10 rebounds
Sam Cassell - 5 assists



Gasol is 8/9 from the floor, but only has two rebounds. Strong game for the team so far.


----------



## piri

We need to stop Cassell or Garnett to win this game. They are the guys that are scoring for the timberwolves. If we only stop one of them we can win this game


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> We need to stop Cassell or Garnett to win this game. They are the guys that are scoring for the timberwolves. If we only stop one of them we can win this game


I agree. Both of them are hot, and Garnett is gobbling up all the rebounds. He has 11 boards right now, and the next-closest player on either team has 5 (Ervin Johnson). It's up to Jason and Earl to slow Cassell, because we all know there's no stopping KG. Posey has made Sprewell disappear.

We also need a consistent second option right now. Pau's doing fantastic offensively, but we need a second scorer. Stromile has 8 off the bench, but other than that.......


----------



## GNG

Gasol
20 points (9-10 FG) 5 rebounds.

Garnett
23 (8-16 FG) 11 rebounds.

This has been a _war_.


----------



## piri

I am reading the game in play by play and I think I'll stay here till the end of the game.
I'll be sufering this tomorrow in my work but this could be a great win. (here in spain there is 23:12 hours)


----------



## GNG

*End of 3rd* 
Memphis 76
Minnesota 74

*Grizzlies*
Pau Gasol - 23 points
Pau Gasol - 6 rebounds
Jason Williams - 10 assists

*Wolves* 
Kevin Garnett - 26 points
Kevin Garnett - 14 rebounds
Sam Cassell - 9 assists


Sam Cassell also has 24 points. 5 TOs, though.

Stromile and JWill are also in double-digits. Posey has held Spree to just 4 measly points.


----------



## piri

6 pts ahead with 11 min remaining
GO MEMPHIS


----------



## GNG

Bah. Hoiberg just hit a three to cut the lead to three.


----------



## piri

Its time to put the first squad on the court


----------



## Tom

man, if Gasol played hard every night....4 more wins at the least.


----------



## GNG

Miller hits a man-sized three to put the Grizz up by 2.

I'm stunned he's able to play today with all his nagging injurries.


----------



## piri

88-86 memphis ahead with five minutes to the end of the game.

We can win this game


----------



## GNG

Cassell hits a shot. 26 points for Sam I Am.

Posey comes right back and knocks down a fadeaway to go to 11 on the night.

Cassell travels for his 6th turnover.

Timeout on the floor with 5 minutes remaining. This is going to be a photo finish!


----------



## GNG

Someone stop KG. He's going crazy right now...

90-88 Wolves. 3:30 to go.


----------



## GNG

We're in trouble. T-Wolves with the ball up by three with just under three minutes to go.

Cassell has 28 points.


----------



## piri

puff
3 pts down with 2:50 on the clock

It'll be hard to win this


----------



## piri

cassel two more points (30) 5 points down


----------



## GNG

And just like that, with Miller knocking down two clutch FTs, Gasol hits a running hook shot to cut the lead to one!


----------



## piri

YES 2PTS MILLER, A DEFENSIVE REBOUND AND 4 POINTS FOR PAU.
MEMPHIS 1 PT AHEAD WITH 1 MIN REMAINING


----------



## GNG

*OUTLAW STEALS THE BALL*! Kicks it in to Gasol for the lay-in!

Grizzlies on a 6-0 run and up one point with a minute to go. T-Wolves want to talk this one over.

What a game.


----------



## LegoHat

This is too close!


----------



## piri

50 sec 1 pt down time out.

I WANT THIS WIN


----------



## GNG

Cassell hits two free throws to put Minny up one with :50 left.

Keep it together, guys. :gopray:


----------



## GNG

Memphis has 2 timeouts left. Minnesota has 1. Just for reference.


----------



## piri

2 points for miller 37 seconds left and we are 1 ahead.


----------



## GNG

Miller for two. NBA.com called it a three at first.

Cassell gets MORE free throws, and Minny is up one with :13 left. Memphis will get the last shot.

Someone fan me down.


----------



## piri

williams fouls 13 sec remaining


----------



## piri

one down with 13 sec on the clock


----------



## piri

2 POINTS FOR BATTIER YESSSSSSSS


----------



## piri

2 seconds minesota time out


----------



## conkeso

WIN!!!!


----------



## hgl

We're the champions! ok not, but I'm very happy.
 Come on Grizz!!!!!!


----------



## piri

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS

This is the win of the team over two individualities.
Pau 27 points, Swift 14, Miller 13, Williams and posey 11 each and wells 10 points.

This team could do great things in playoffs


----------



## talula

I'm going to have to go to a friend's house to watch every game. You guys really kept this thread active today.

I can't say enough good things about Pau. He has played so well lately. Its almost as if he is maturing before my very eyes. 

And Battier with another clutch shot.

I'm sure that my blood pressure went sky-high after that bogus call on Jason Williams, where Cassell tripped over Garnett's foot. I thought the refs had certainly screwed us over again.

Whew, what a game.

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## GNG

*Final* 
Memphis 99
Minnesota 98

*Grizzlies*
Pau Gasol - 27 points
Pau Gasol - 6 rebounds
Jason Williams - 12 assists

*Wolves* 
Sam Cassell - 34 points
Kevin Garnett - 16 rebounds
Sam Cassell - 11 assists

That was a heavyweight title fight. Go Grizz. :rbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana:


----------



## GNG

I caught the highlights after the game, since Grizzlies TV doesn't broadcast in Starkville. The degree of difficulty on that Battier jumper was off the charts. How did he hit that? :whofarted

I haven't seen the JWill foul on Cassell, but from what I gathered talking to my parents on the phone, it sounds like the refs really blew it.

Mark Madsen misses the tip-in. That would have ripped my heart out if scrubby Madsen beat us. Whew.

Now let's root for the Kings to beat the Nuggets tonight so we can pass them in the standings.


----------



## Dakota

What everyone fails to recognize after this huge victory is the significance of it. #29 everybody!!!!Franchise record win total!!! Get this. The Grizzlies did it in only 50 games!! How impressive is that. 

Kudos to Hubie Brown, Jerry West, and the whole Grizzly ensemble which helped the whole organization achieve this franchise mark. The better storyline though, is that the Grizzlies have 32 more games to make better of an already impressive mark. I am so proud to be a Grizzlies fan right now. Keep it up Boys. Keep it up fans. I love this game.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle

Yea big win, but let's get ready for the next game. We still have more before the break. But anyway Go Grizz. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Now let's root for the Kings to beat the Nuggets tonight so we can pass them in the standings.


The Kings blew out the Nuggets, Grizz move up...


----------



## piri

Please I need someone to explain me how the hell some coach could desing Mark MAdsen to throw the winning shoot with only two seconds remaining.

I can't understand that.

Go Grizz, to the infinity and beyond...


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> Please I need someone to explain me how the hell some coach could desing Mark MAdsen to throw the winning shoot with only two seconds remaining.
> 
> I can't understand that.
> 
> Go Grizz, to the infinity and beyond...


Well, he _did_ get wide open under the basket. But, in typical scrub fashion, he blew it. Thankfully.

Nice shot, Mark. :greatjob:


----------



## c_dog

lol, what a win!! THANK GOD FOR MADSEN!!! lol, that's what happens when a 3 man team plays a 10 man team, one player gets contained and it doesn't matter how much the other 2 score, you still lose. Credit Posey.


----------



## Zeus

> Originally posted by <b>piri</b>!
> Please I need someone to explain me how the hell some coach could desing Mark MAdsen to throw the winning shoot with only two seconds remaining.
> 
> I can't understand that.


the play was designed for Spreewell, but we covered him on the screen and it left Madsen open. Madsen was just an option on the play.


----------



## Hibachi!

Madsen got fouled on the last play, and they didnt call it and rightfully so, that was a terrible call on Jason Williams when they called tripping, good make up call... still, gotta feel bad for Madsen


----------

